# DAZL Show Automation Software Released!



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

*









RELEASE NOTICE*

Misery Bay Software announces the immediate release of *DAZL *and *DAZL Player* software for evaluation and purchase at www.miserybay-software.com. [*DAZL Home* $199, *DAZL Plus* $399, *DAZL Pro* $599, *DAZL Player* $39]

As a long-time member at HalloweenForum, the creation of this software has been inspired in large part by interaction with HF members concerning prop projects over the years. This is the show control system I/we have dreamed about. In a word, I’ve tried to simplify multimedia show creation and delivery as much as possible (though I’ll keep trying). Even the least-capable edition of DAZL can be used to run an entire yard/home haunt. (Although, Plus/Pro editions add some very desirable features.) Also check out DAZL Player, our DAZL-integrated software media player.

I give a quick introduction to DAZL below, but first know that it is dedicated to all you haunters out there. You’re a crazy bunch, but your my kinda crazy. It’s my sincere hope that DAZL allows you to “raise your game” to a much higher level. Let the games begin!

*INTRODUCTION*

To date, those producing animated multimedia displays for use in light shows, haunted attractions, escape rooms and other venues have had a hard time of it. Not only are such presentations hard to create using disparate components and technologies, they also typically require the help of a software developer to “tie everything together” into something approaching “a show”.

Cue DAZL, designed to streamline the process of creating and running complex shows. DAZL brings the most common show concepts and technologies together into a cohesive, easy-to-use whole.

First, DAZL's intuitive graphical editor allows one to visually build animation sequences using _scenes_, each of which is an independently executable audio/animation timeline, mixing the playback of audio and (external) video with the synchronous control of lights, motors, relays and other show-related devices and effects. Scenes are the workhorse of any DAZL show, useful for everything from main sequences to dynamically triggered media/effects.

In addition to _scenes_, producers have many other show elements from which to craft DAZL shows: _inputs_, _outputs_, _triggers, timers_, _variables_, _cue points_, _markers_, _messages_, _actions _and_ events_. Furthermore, DAZL can respond to and control show elements using _conditional logic_, to direct show operation and implement complex automated/interactive functionalities. This is DAZL’s special sauce.

Finally, for showtime, DAZL provides a highly simplified control panel user interface that allows virtually anyone to take control of show presentation, from manually running shows, to on-the-fly cueing and the tweaking of audio/lighting/animation levels. And DAZL’s better editions also provide business-oriented features, such as show scheduling, role-based password protection and hardware show control; for when things have gotten really serious.

Bottom line: DAZL’s unique ease of use and sophisticated media, animation and automation capabilities bring even the most complex of shows within the reach of producers, from humble home haunters and artists to battle-tested pros and businesses. With various editions available, DAZL is priced for everyone.

*EVALUATE / SPREAD THE WORD*

We are a very small company. We hope you'll evaluate the software and spread the word about it if you like it. We believe you will!


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi,

Looks real neat, but please mac an mac-version


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

RobinNilsson said:


> mac-version


Sorry, but graphical user interface rules it out right now (.NET Framework, WPF), but I will keep an eye on a .NET Core 5.0 "port" of the code, as long as the GUI/interface support is there. Having a graphical user interface is very important to the product (as well as all the interfaced device support).


----------

